
Making money on domain names: dirty business or brilliant strategy? | Venture Itch - sigma3dz
http://www.ventureitch.com/?p=161
======
Psyonic
Interesting article. The business definitely seems a bit dirty, and now that
registrars themselves are getting into it, I imagine it will get out of hand.
They really need to repeal the 2 or 3 day trial period; I think that would
take care of a lot of the speculative purchasing going on.

